# Free to Air Satellite Receiver



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just found out about this receivers .... supposedly you can buy this receivers and get all channels :raped: :raped: (including HBO, SHOWTIME, etc. according to this person); the receiver cost like $500.00 but you don't have to pay any monthly fee forever ....and you get like 1200 channels.

What do you think???? ..... Anybody has this???? ..... my first tought was that this is illegal, but according to him is not.:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If it sounds to good to be true...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

One of my friends have a FTA receiver install at his house and hi gets about 1500 channels, I didn't try because at that time they didn't have HD receivers but now they have it!! 
http://www.gosatellite.net/coolsat_8000_hd_2007_ctg.htm


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Free to Air, there is something new under the sun.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are in fact many FTA channels available, however... HBO, SHO and other similar channels are not FTA... they are pay channels. You may get them with some receivers but it would be illegally... it would be stealing.

GBN (Gospel Broadcasting Network) is free!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> One of my friends have a FTA receiver install at his house and hi gets about 1500 channels, I didn't try because at that time they didn't have HD receivers but now they have it!!


Do you know if HBO, Showtime, etc. is included in those channels???
Like Sonnie said: those are paid channels .....and I don't think anyone wants to be in trouble for using something that maybe is illegal.....:yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

As an avid satellite hobbyist, those receivers are VERY illegal, they circumvent the encryption of the service providers. Yes there are SOME movie channels that are FTA, but probably nothing that you are interested in.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Think of it this way,
you are allowed to drive a car that "can" exceed the speed limit, but it's illegal to do so.

if something is provided at a cost, and you circumvent the "retail chain" and get it for free against the wishes of the provider - then you are stealing.
Here we call it satellite signal theft. No grey areas what-so-ever.

FTA receivers are legal for sale, but once you alter the firmware within, you have created an illegal device.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is this basically an old-fashioned big-dish receiver?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

This site has a list of stations available but I'm not sure how up to date it is.

http://www.high-techproductions.com/free_to_air_satellite.htm


Bob


----------

